# Starter Location on w8



## AbesW8 (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi i need to know the location of the starter on a 2003 w8...car just clicks when trying to start...I replaced the battery already and no fix. any other ideas i would love to hear them. thanks


----------



## builtvw (Sep 20, 2009)

you didnt test the battery before replacing it???when you find the starter test it before replacing it


----------



## AbesW8 (Dec 14, 2009)

i did test the battery and it wasnt good....


----------

